# Tech 21 RK5 thoughts



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently purchased from the for sale section a tech 21 Richie Kotzen pedal. 

I find the size to be very nice and very useful. I really enjoy how the boost function on the drive channel can be used without turning on the drive. many titles compared to this one need to have to drive engaged for the boost to work.

The delay works very well as does the tap tempo. Find the delay to be very clean. I'm comparing to the TC electronics flashback for pedal which is kind of unfair comparison given it's multiple personalities which are all very useful. 

I haven't really learned what use the Sands in the preamp serve me. I think I might use it as a different style of boost and since I don't usually use reverb I may just leave that off. 

As far as all in one stone boxes go I find this one to be very silent and very practical. This particular model is geared towards have your music I must say though. 

My final verdict is not out whether or not I will keep it or not. Given my other choices, I will surely stay with my custom Built pedals by steve moratto for the drive. Going to a quick musical get together with this pedal is certainly convenient and is not second rate by any means


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the idea of that.

Are the drives analog? I can't find a good YouTube video.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

When we meet tomorrow you'll be able to try it


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I also own the Tech21 RK5 Fly Rig. I quite like it. I was surprised when I got how small it was. Well built, very quiet. Tech21 says it has an all analog signal path. 

It sounds great with my Tele as expected. The delay is very good with a range 28 ms to 1000 ms, nice tap tempo, hidden chorus effect, boost is clean offering up to 21 db of gain. The OMG overdrive is very agressive. It sounds nice with single coils but with humbuckers you really have to dial is back. I think with humbuckers the regular Fly Rig with the SL drive is a better match.

You can use it as a stompbox in front of an amp and use the delay, boost and overdrive and not switch on the sans-amp but it was really designed to be used with a PA or mixer. The sans-amp portion is really good and really shines when used in that fashion. When used with an amp it sounds better when you place the pedal in the loop to bypass the tone stack of the amp then use the sans amp to set the tone. 

I found when used with an amp it seems to favour my Fender amps more than the Vox.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sambonee said:


> When we meet tomorrow you'll be able to try it


Sweet. I was kinda hoping you'd say that.


----------

